# fastfilms, quikseps,wilflex easy art



## KESTDAWG (Mar 20, 2008)

Im trying to decide which one of these is easiest to use and cost effective. can someone help or recommend one?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I use QuikSeps Pro and it's excellent!
Wouldn't use anything else!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

KESTDAWG said:


> Im trying to decide which one of these is easiest to use and cost effective. can someone help or recommend one?


What program do you use more often than others?


----------



## KESTDAWG (Mar 20, 2008)

i use illustrator and photoshop. Im on the fence i once tried fast films but couldnt get the hang of it. Im leaning towards buying quikseps


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

QuikSeps will work directly through Photoshop (ver7 and up)


----------



## KESTDAWG (Mar 20, 2008)

is it easy to learn?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, there's a lot to learn, but it's easy to learn. It also comes with a 2 hr video to walk you through everything it does (which is a lot).


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Also, check out the site, quikseps.com and there's some sample videos on it to watch.
Steve, the developer is a great guy and will help you with any questions.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Quick seps is great, I still think that easy art gets you closer faster more often with less channel tweaking. Either one is going to require you to be proficient in using photoshop and working with channels and color range selection. Plus the programs themselves help you learn how to master the process step by step.


----------



## blackout (Aug 11, 2010)

hello to all am interest to use Quicksep is there anyone want to sell their used copy. am very low in fund i can't buy new full version now any help pls

Best Regards

Said


----------



## adamewoods (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been using EasyArt for 2+ months now and am really pleased with it. It has already paid for itself in time not spent doing the work manually. That said, if I didn't already know how to do it manually, I might not be getting as glorious results.

Separation Studio appears to be more robust software (I think they used to call it Spot Process) but at $299 EasyArt is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## bobbob1982 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have easyart and tried nearly all the free trial versions of separation software there is before I bought easyart. It wins hands down for me. It’s fast, easy to use and will probably get you the closest any program will to your original file. 

I downloaded the trial version of spot process a few days ago just to see what it’s like I had an image already separated with easyart and spotprocess didn’t even come close to the accurate results I was getting with easyart.

The other plus thing is it’s not too expensive.


----------



## blackout (Aug 11, 2010)

hi i want to clear some miss understanding i want to buy a used legal copy of Quicksep that all there is nothing pirate or ilegal thx


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

vote for quickseps


----------

